# RCI & Vancouver?



## itradehilton (Apr 12, 2014)

I am in the planning stages and would like input into which timeshares, using RCI, have 2 bdrs and a kitchen? We would like to stay in the city of Vancouver before a cruise for a week if possible.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Apr 16, 2014)

Worldmark Vancouver has a full kitchen and 2 bedroom units  but no murphy or sofa bed so sleep 4 max....both bedrooms queen. Free parking,,huge bonus if you have a car
VI Rosedale on Robson have 2 bedrooms with sofa bed...but mini kitchen ( 2 burner stovetop no oven no dishwasher) and expensive parking.
Both are downtown

Might be hard to get through RCI. I own both and might consider a trade if I can get you your dates and you can get me a 2 bedroom at HGVC Hawaain Village in Januray for my dates.

Chris


----------



## Running Man (May 31, 2014)

*Whistler*

Vancouver is hard to get in. I don't think there is much there except for Woldmark and VI on Robson.  You might consider Whistler as a base. It is only about 1 1/2 hours away.  There are a lot of 2 bedrooms in RCI in Whistler. 

 Cheers
 Ken C


----------



## eal (May 31, 2014)

Trading places has Vancouver units very regularly


----------



## ampaholic (May 31, 2014)

Platinum Interchange has a lot of availability at Robson - but parking is $16 per night


----------



## ampaholic (May 31, 2014)

Running Man said:


> Vancouver is hard to get in. I don't think there is much there except for Woldmark and VI on Robson.  You might consider Whistler as a base. It is only about 1 1/2 hours away.  There are a lot of 2 bedrooms in RCI in Whistler.
> 
> Cheers
> Ken C



There are also units at Birch Bay in the US that are that close!


----------



## oceanvps (Jun 1, 2014)

I've done (own) both, Rosedale on Robson and Worldmark Vancouver

Rosedales kitchen is doable, free wifi for 1 device, pool and hot tub in building.  Would you have a car?? if so the parking fee is irritating

Worldmark units are nice, no free wifi, pool and hot tub are in the sheraton across the road, parking is free so that's a bonus 

both of the above are easy access to walking downtown shopping, transit etc..... 


I've stayed at worldmark birch bay, i'm not a fan, its about 15 minutes from the border, personally couldn't find much to do in birch bay, parking is free, wifi not.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2014)

Another possibility: fly into Seattle. Use Quick Shuttle (about $35pp) to Canada Place Vancouver and not have a car to deal with.


----------

